
Fiat Chrysler is giving up to $1,500 to hackers who find bugs in its software - cag_ii
http://fortune.com/2016/07/13/fiat-chrysler-bug-bounty-program/
======
chrisbennet
Would even the max ($1500) be enough to attract bug hunters? Does that seem
pretty cheap?

